# Soil test results



## Esparza1 (Sep 27, 2019)

I'm new to lawn care and got a soil test done but I am having trouble understanding how to correct my soil can any one guide me this please. I have bermuda grass in texas.


----------



## littlehuman (Jun 10, 2020)

Well, your soil actually looks relatively decent, nutrient-wise, per your raw data there. Your N levels are good and your P/K levels are pretty high, so really this just means that you don't need to utilize much P/K (at all) in your fertilizer applications for a while. You can look into a micro-nutrient blend for your Mg and Fe, though some fertilizers include these.

Here in GA, we're getting into our fall/cooler weather, and I've already applied my last fert app for the season, so depending on your temps in TX, you're likely around the same timeframe (shoot for ~30 days prior to your first frost of the season).

Personally, I would be looking at something to get 0.5-1.0 pounds of N per 1k sqft into the lawn next season and if you can find something with additional Iron added, you'll be in good shape.


----------



## Deadlawn (Sep 8, 2020)

I'm jealous of your soil! It's really pretty good.

Your Mg is a tad low, but not much below optimal, so I would leave this alone. Apply Ironite to correct your iron deficiency.

Did your soil test reveal what percentage of organic matter you have?


----------



## Esparza1 (Sep 27, 2019)

Thanks for all the great info guys. I'm going to look in to the next products what are y'all thoughts on their products. I don't think the test showed percentage of organic matter.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

The results from this test are somewhat not normal for some of the Texas areas. Mysoil is not a proven test method with known optimal ranges. I suggest using a different lab (see the first post of the Soil Folder) for links to good/cheaper test labs. Assume your pH is high when requesting a test.


----------



## MDJoe (Sep 16, 2019)

All you perfect pH people while I'm sitting in the high 4s.


----------



## Deadlawn (Sep 8, 2020)

MDJoe said:


> All you perfect pH people while I'm sitting in the high 4s.


Don't feel bad. I'm at 5.5. And just think of all the blueberries you could grow! :thumbup:


----------



## MDJoe (Sep 16, 2019)

I do grow great blueberries and azaleas. In fact, when I lime, I make sure to put a tarp over those beds just so I don't accidentally "overspray" lime on them.


----------



## MDJoe (Sep 16, 2019)

Deadlawn said:


> MDJoe said:
> 
> 
> > All you perfect pH people while I'm sitting in the high 4s.
> ...


I just sent out another soil test to see where I sit after some lime and amendments and to compare the front to the back. Front yard is a slightly heavier soil (loam with some clay and silt) and tested about half a point higher in pH a few years back. Backyard is a bit more on the sandy/loam side, and a bit more acid.

Do you have that typical sandy New England soil?


----------



## Deadlawn (Sep 8, 2020)

MDJoe said:


> Deadlawn said:
> 
> 
> > MDJoe said:
> ...


Yup! Soil here is sand below the topsoil layer. Main problem with that is it drains quickly and doesn't hold onto moisture and nutrients. Great for drought loving prairie perennials though!


----------



## MDJoe (Sep 16, 2019)

Deadlawn said:


> MDJoe said:
> 
> 
> > Deadlawn said:
> ...


I'd rather water sand than try to dry out clay, though.


----------



## Deadlawn (Sep 8, 2020)

MDJoe said:


> I'd rather water sand than try to dry out clay, though.


You do have a good point there.


----------

